# Anyone Else Get Email Spammed by Bay Blue Kennels?



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

This is NOT a knock on Tera Lanczak (sp?) or her kennel.

I just got email spammed. I am trying to track down how they got my email address. 

Anyone else get spammed?

What makes me real curious is that it came to the email address I use for public business, and not the one I use for retriever-related discussions, forums, friends, etc.

Comcast says the spam was really sent by [email protected] on the behalf of Bay Blue Kennels.

Thanks.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I spammed a lot of folks yesterday.

Seems everybody in my address book got some website link. Weird.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

TN_LAB said:


> I spammed a lot of folks yesterday.
> 
> Seems everybody in my address book got some website link. Weird.


This was an actual spam advertisement for Tera and her kennel.

I am pretty sure it wasn't a clone spam.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Yep, got mine today, kinda feel like chopped ham and other parts with a jelly coated outside.

David Barrow


----------



## Sniper (Dec 13, 2005)

I got one also.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

I got the same thing


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Yep, and I want to know where they got the address.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

yes I got one
don't know how
not impressed with web site
trog


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Yep, just got mine.

Evan


----------



## aichach (Jul 16, 2005)

I got one too.


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

me too ..........


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

yeah....sure did. never opened it


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

i also got one
David Jansma


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Got one. Thought the website was nice. Get spammed from a lot worse.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm on the spam list, too.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I got one but I think it came on my rescue email which is brand new, and not really "out there". Odd. It is hotmail though and I've been getting a ton of spam lately.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, it made it to my PC too. I too wonder why we would be on that list.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep, I got it too, but I never gave it another thought. Bud


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

I got one to. She must not know that I haven't owned a Labrador in 4 years>

Cindy R.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Got it today.


----------



## Ken Parrott (Feb 5, 2005)

Keith Holsted said:


> Got it today.


me too. Went to my email addy at our chessie website.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Today at 3PM aprox.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Me too, WTF is Tera Whatshername?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Me too, WTF is Tera Whatshername?


Allright....NOW I'm feeling left out! I did not get one, and as the guy with an email address readily posted at www.retrievertraining.net , I get more than my share!

I will say that I get spam emails from several non-RTF-sponsor dog supply companies and others. 

I will also say that many of the folks who send broadcast emails about a litter of pups, or some other such nonsense, tend to leave the emails all in the "to" field in the email. This allows others to copy/paste that email list. I'm sure there are folks out there with mongo-sized retriever email lists.

To Kevin, I look at email addresses that we try to keep on the down-low a bit like my grandma used to reference "a secret". Her words: "A secret is only a secret until you tell someone else. Once two people know it, it will spread."

If you send an email, from an email account, you should expect that the knowledge of that address will spread. Such is life.

Chris


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Got mine today.

Aaron*


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Received mine today!!


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

I got one to day too. Just deleted it...wouldn't be interested it in anyway.


Joyce 
( Blackwater Chesapeakes)


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I must be one of the "cool kids" cuz I got the email today also.

Andy


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> I must be one of the "cool kids" cuz I got the email today also.
> 
> Andy


At this point, I guess I should just resign myself to the notion that I won't be in the cool crowd.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Started receiving them a few weeks ago. Don't reply and ask them to remove you as they seem to get even more agressive with sending spam.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EdA said:


> Me too, WTF is Tera Whatshername?


Obviously no one, otherwise why would she be spamming???

Chris, I didn't get spammed either. Obviously there's a reason for that...;-)

Angie


----------



## ybrlabs (Aug 3, 2008)

Got it here also.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Got mine

Kewl group regards

Bubba


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Obviously no one, otherwise why would she be spamming???
> 
> Chris, I didn't get spammed either. Obviously there's a reason for that...;-)
> 
> Angie


Whewiee! *wiping my brow!*

Lovely Sister Ang and I are both considered geeknerds!

Know what Angie? I want to start my own cool crowd and I'm glad that you are in it!

Chris

Merry Christmas to you, Sonja, Kurt, Tim and the rest of the pack!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Whewiee! *wiping my brow!*
> 
> Lovely Sister Ang and I are both considered geeknerds!
> 
> ...


We're not Geeks!! We're "too cool for school". Anyone can see that!!! 

All the best to yourself, Moira and the boys,,, Oh!! "The Busman" too!!! 

Hope 2010 is everything you and your family want it to be.

Feliz Navida!!

Angie


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Whewiee! *wiping my brow!*
> 
> Lovely Sister Ang and I are both considered geeknerds!
> 
> ...


Me too Chris! I didn't get one either.

I guess you're buying the beer and Angie can bring the snacks..........

WRL


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris I don't see the Bus entered in our Trial....do you need directions on how to get here?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Got mine
> 
> Kewl group regards
> 
> Bubba


Well,,, could I be in your Kewl group if I told you I'm now a red head???

I kinda like it.... 

Winter needs a little lift now and then. 

Angie


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

WRL said:


> Me too Chris! I didn't get one either.
> 
> I guess you're buying the beer and Angie can bring the snacks..........
> 
> WRL


No,,,, Chris brings the beer, I bring the wine and you bring the snacks.

Where we going??? I'm there....

Angie


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

At what point do unsolicited e-mail advertisements become spam?

john


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I have never seen people so happy to get Spam...not the kind the Hawaiians use quite frequently either...but then again I have my email settings set so high that I have to check the spam box to see if any real emails are actually in it

Nope didnt get it ..thank goodness


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

I guess I'm part of the pencil-neck geek crowd, no Tanya Latoya Tina Tera Firma whatsername spam here. 

(But can someone help me figure out a way to stop getting every Christmas catalog under the sun, even though I haven't bought from some of these companies in years? And no, I'm not on their email list either!)


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

WRL said:


> Me too Chris! I didn't get one either.
> 
> I guess you're buying the beer and Angie can bring the snacks..........
> 
> WRL


I didn't get one either, can I come to the party??


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Steve Hester said:


> I didn't get one either, can I come to the party??


Gotta bring food!!

WRL


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Well,,, could I be in your Kewl group if I told you I'm now a red head???
> 
> I kinda like it....
> 
> ...


Ok, well, if you're gonna be a red head, i'm gonna go blonde....... 

but, i've always heard that collars and cuffs should match....


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Ok, well, if you're gonna be a red head, i'm gonna go blonde.......
> 
> but, i've always heard that collars and cuffs should match....


That's so 70s Justicedog!

WRL


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> That's so 70s Justicedog!
> 
> WRL


Oh Lee, why don't you do a poll? Everything else gets polled around here...


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> Ok, well, if you're gonna be a red head, i'm gonna go blonde.......
> 
> but, i've always heard that collars and cuffs should match....


You have my attention.......


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Oh Lee, why don't you do a poll? Everything else gets polled around here...



Have you ever seen me do a poll? Its too technical for me. 

Walk on the wild-side regards,

WRL


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> To Kevin, I look at email addresses that we try to keep on the down-low a bit like my grandma used to reference "a secret". Her words: "A secret is only a secret until you tell someone else. Once two people know it, it will spread." If you send an email, from an email account, you should expect that the knowledge of that address will spread. Such is life.


I agree completely! But apparently I was unclear. The spam came to the email I don't try to protect! It came to the email addy I expect to see spam!

It did not come to my retriever email account. It did not come to the account I use for say, to register here, or on EE, or to send messages to other retriever friends. That is what I find the most intriguing. :?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Ok, well, if you're gonna be a red head, i'm gonna go blonde.......
> 
> but, i've always heard that collars and cuffs should match....


Is this like a carpet and drapes thing?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Is this like a carpet and drapes thing?


I was actually talkin' shirts, of course. Lee thinks it's a 70s thing.... but I just saw a blue striped shirt with a white collar and white cuffs at the mens' store...... so I think it's still "in."


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

EdA said:


> Me too, WTF is Tera Whatshername?


Ask Judy: 



For me, I don't mind receiving retriever "spam". I'm interested in where the email address came from, but it doesn't bother me. I enjoy looking at everyone's website and find it a good way to keep up with what's going on...

I think her logo's really pretty...

-K


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I was actually talkin' shirts, of course. Lee thinks it's a 70s thing.... but I just saw a blue striped shirt with a white collar and white cuffs at the mens' store...... so I think it's still "in."


Yep. Its darn near 2010.....the collars and cuffs don't have to match. Actually, contrasting colors and designs are IN!!!

Opposites attract ya know......

WRL


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Is this like a carpet and drapes thing?


 
Chris my about 90% have bare floors these days;-)

In the know regards


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Ok, well, if you're gonna be a red head, i'm gonna go blonde.......
> 
> but, i've always heard that collars and cuffs should match....


So make your cuffs match... It's not that hard.. Hehehe 

Angie


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Wyldfire said:


> Started receiving them a few weeks ago. Don't reply and ask them to remove you as they seem to get even more agressive with sending spam.


I think you can unsubscribe to this one safely. She uses Constant Contact, which is a web-based newsletter service. They cannot tolerate true spamming techniques beause their email servers will get blacklisted.

Steve


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Isn't Tera Lanczek the girl training for Bill Eckett a couple of years ago? I think I met her at the Topeka Trial couple of years ago.

LT


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

john fallon said:


> At what point do unsolicited e-mail advertisements become spam?
> 
> john


When they appear in your in box

Unsolicited commercial email, particularly when sent in bulk is spam.

Spam reportedly averages 78% of all e-mail sent.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> Isn't Tera Lanczek the girl training for Bill Eckett a couple of years ago? I think I met her at the Topeka Trial couple of years ago.
> 
> LT


Yes that is correct.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

WRL said:


> Gotta bring food!!
> 
> WRL


OK, what's the menu???;-)


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Steve Hester said:


> OK, what's the menu???;-)


SPAM!!

Sorry,,, couldn't help myself..

Angie


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I just checked and it was in my SPAM folder. It went to my hotmail account which I rarely use except to sign up with sites like EE RTF etc. 

Not that its a big deal but somehow my work email has started to get a lot of spam. I need to find out how I can return the favor and send spam bombs back to the folks who send it to me. I thought about going to porn sites and signing in with the offending email but that would require effort. Also I find it odd that so many folks got it. They have to have found a way to get into some retriever related site and accessed email accounts. It would be way to hard to find such a big group of folks. Sorry to get all tin foil hatish about this but someones website got hacked IMHO.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> Isn't Tera Lanczek the girl training for Bill Eckett a couple of years ago? I think I met her at the Topeka Trial couple of years ago.
> 
> LT


I believe so.....


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Kristie Wilder said:


> Ask Judy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto ... people are making a mountain out of a molehill with this thing.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> At this point, I guess I should just resign myself to the notion that I won't be in the cool crowd.


Me either. We met her last summer at our place in MI. last summer.

Sean


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> So make your cuffs match... It's not that hard.. Hehehe
> 
> Angie


Orrr....... shaving is an option?

Richard H narked you out on the redhead thing Angie-you definitely get included in the kewl group (redheads get a pass).

A redhead is just a blonde with an attitude regards

Bubba


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Orrr....... shaving is an option?


 Waxing, Bubba. Waxing.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Waxing, Bubba. Waxing.


waxing, shaving, sugaring......what's the difference.....

I've been getting quite a bit of interesting e-mail lately, looks like this

條件不足或不良嗎?銀行內線配合速洽!保證你壓力降到最低!‏


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Dr. Ed,

I dropped that into a free language translator and got this:

"Conditions of inadequate or poor do? Bank insider with Suqia! Guarantee that you minimize the pressure"

Nothing like getting spammed in Chinese! You must have to be part of the Super Kewl crowd!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EdA said:


> waxing, shaving, sugaring......what's the difference.....


Obviously,,, you maybe do only "one" of the above... Huge difference. Huge!!! 

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Orrr....... shaving is an option?
> 
> Richard H narked you out on the redhead thing Angie-you definitely get included in the kewl group (redheads get a pass).
> 
> ...


That Richard is such a blab.... Honestly....

I'm glad I'm kewl now... whew....

Angie


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> That Richard is such a blab.... Honestly....
> 
> I'm glad I'm kewl now... whew....
> 
> Angie


Me too Angie!

I am trying to get some counsel on whether I should shave, dye, brazilian, or just sit here and look cool.... or not....


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep, I got one


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Me too Angie!
> 
> I am trying to get some counsel on whether I should shave, dye, brazilian, or just sit here and look cool.... or not....


A little whipped cream and its all white........

Sweet tooth regards,

WRL


----------



## WinchesterLabs (Oct 7, 2009)

People are really complaining a lot about that email. I can't really understand it. We're all retriever folks and belong to online retriever communities such as this website. How often do you get emails that actually somehow match your interests? Do you get this irate every time an email for a male-enhancement product shows up in your inbox? I must have received 10 of those per week for the last ten years.

As far as the question "how did they get my email address," well there are a million ways. One of you mentioned hotmail. That's a free web-based email service owned by Microsoft. They sell your information....period. When you sign up for a free email service, there are several pages that ask you to select your interests and hobbies and whatnot. If you've ever selected anything close to "dogs" or "dog training" or whatever, your "private" info was probably sold to a marketing company that commonly deals with dogs or animals or whatever. From there, that marketing company sells your info to 50 different companies and those companies each sell it to 1000 different companies. Sooner enough, your email address is being sold for less than a penny by a tenth-party marketing company. And most of the time, all these exploits of your email address aren't considered "spam" because of the long user-agreement you agreed to without reading when you initially signed up for your free email account. For those people with work email addresses or email accounts provided by your ISP and shouldn't be getting sold to marketing companies.... well you must have signed up for something at some point that involves retrievers or else you wouldn't be getting that email from Tera Whatshername.

And yes, the email clearly uses Constant Contact. They don't allow their customers to do ruthless spamming. If you click opt-out one time, you're off the list. A lot of companies use a fake opt-out link in order to verify that your email address is active and they will then aggressively send you junk. But everyone knows that Constant Contact is fanatical about their opt-outs actually opting you out.

Well there's your lesson for the day about email marketing. God forbid Tera Whatshername ever sends out a letter to people's homes via the actual postal service. I believe you would declare Armageddon if that were to happen (because apparently people never receive junk mail in their physical mail box either).


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

WinchesterLabs said:


> People are really complaining a lot about that email. I can't really understand it. We're all retriever folks and belong to online retriever communities such as this website. How often do you get emails that actually somehow match your interests? Do you get this irate every time an email for a male-enhancement product shows up in your inbox? I must have received 10 of those per week for the last ten years.
> 
> As far as the question "how did they get my email address," well there are a million ways. One of you mentioned hotmail. That's a free web-based email service owned by Microsoft. They sell your information....period. When you sign up for a free email service, there are several pages that ask you to select your interests and hobbies and whatnot. If you've ever selected anything close to "dogs" or "dog training" or whatever, your "private" info was probably sold to a marketing company that commonly deals with dogs or animals or whatever. From there, that marketing company sells your info to 50 different companies and those companies each sell it to 1000 different companies. Sooner enough, your email address is being sold for less than a penny by a tenth-party marketing company. And most of the time, all these exploits of your email address aren't considered "spam" because of the long user-agreement you agreed to without reading when you initially signed up for your free email account. For those people with work email addresses or email accounts provided by your ISP and shouldn't be getting sold to marketing companies.... well you must have signed up for something at some point that involves retrievers or else you wouldn't be getting that email from Tera Whatshername.
> 
> ...


I think the list of complaintants is pretty short.

I think most of the folks posting in this thread are just having fun.

Merry Christmas!

Chris


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Funny around here how you stop reading a thread, and then it turns into a couple of pages you have missed out on a kinky party, shirts yeah right JusticeDog. No spam, but do know about Tera.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Funny around here how you stop reading a thread, and then it turns into a couple of pages you have missed out on a kinky party, shirts yeah right JusticeDog. No spam, but do know about Tera.


I blame Angie, and Lee, and Susan.

I'm just the guy ready to make a sundae. I love the new microwavable hot chocolate...very convenient!

Chris


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I know some of us are probably stuck in the snow for now so it's all talk. Angie it's gonna follow me down to Dallas.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

I will not be receiving anymore spam from Constant Comment. I have handled them the same way I handled my delinquent accounts receivable. Constant Comment has had their address, phone #, fax # and email published in the San Francisco Gay/Lesbian/transgender news letter with an invitation to call and come by inorder to "meet and perhaps more." We are sensitive to your needs"


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

I didn't receive the email (part of the un-kewl crowd), but I have recieved several spam emails from folks I know. Then an apology email from the person "sending the spam" with an explanation that someone or something has hacked into their email accounts then sends a spam email out to hundreds of folks. Maybe this is something that happened here.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> but do know about Tera.


Well, what is it? Do her cuffs and collar match? Don't match, or are they covered in whip cream or powdered sugar? 

Bubba needs to know these things!

T. Mac


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought it was some chick trying to get the hook up with me at first. Wrong again. I am going to send something back should be pretty good.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Please know that my discussions with Angie, Lee and Susan have nothing to do with the alleged spam email or the sender. 

We were the uncool ones who didn't get the note.

I get spammed by dog supply companies (non-RTF sponsors) regularly. It's no biggie.

Chris


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Please know that my discussions with Angie, Lee and Susan have nothing to do with the alleged spam email or the sender.
> 
> We were the uncool ones who didn't get the note.
> 
> ...


And I think the original poster thought maybe someone had hacked into her account or she had some sort of virus. That was my take on it anyway.

WRL


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

WinchesterLabs said:


> Well there's your lesson for the day about email marketing.


Cool! A bunch of stuff I already knew and didn't help at all. 

There's your lesson for the day about online communicating.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Funny around here how you stop reading a thread, and then it turns into a couple of pages you have missed out on a kinky party, shirts yeah right JusticeDog. No spam, but do know about Tera.


Oh Nancy P, just where is your mind today?  You know, they even use wax for manis and pedis.....


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

If I remember correctly from a thread a few years ago, Angie only shaves hers during the summer.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Hookset said:


> If I remember correctly from a thread a few years ago, Angie only shaves hers during the summer.


That was NOT me!!!  It was Paul Rainbolt who "knew one that shaved theirs in summer!!!"

That was a pretty funny thread.

Angie


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Oh Nancy P, just where is your mind today?  You know, they even use wax for manis and pedis.....


I'm thinking I'm glad I didn't take the opportunity to switch my reservation to today (by obviously someone who was too scared to fly) since Dallas has worse weather than we do Today!! What's up with THAT!!!!! So basically bored.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> That was NOT me!!!  It was Paul Rainbolt who "knew one that shaved theirs in summer!!!"
> 
> That was a pretty funny thread.
> 
> Angie


HAHAHAHAHA That was greatness!!! I need to revive that sig line of Paul's quote.

SM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> HAHAHAHAHA That was greatness!!! I need to revive that sig line of Paul's quote.
> 
> SM


I totally agree!! You snagged that one pretty darn quick!! 

Angie


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Angie B said:


> That was NOT me!!!  It was Paul Rainbolt who "knew one that shaved theirs in summer!!!"
> 
> That was a pretty funny thread.
> 
> Angie


Maybe I'm confused. Didn't we spend some time discussing your possum?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Hookset said:


> Maybe I'm confused. Didn't we spend some time discussing your possum?


Can't you people remember anything??? It wasn't my possum... Bubba had something to do with possum's... More then one I believe........

Talk to him....

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Who "sat on what duck", "who sat on who's possums", or Tera Lanzack did what????

It's all good!!!....

Angie


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

It was "seating on a duck" and shaving a possum.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Sure am glad this thread lightened up.......WinchesterLabs 'bout got apoplectic with their first post EVER...

It's Christmas in less than three hours....there's _nothin'_ on _this_ thread worth getting THAT worked up over....'cept the side conversation 'bout cuffs, etc. that has some REAL potential....;-)

kg


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Can't you people remember anything??? It wasn't my possum... Bubba had something to do with possum's... More then one I believe........
> 
> Talk to him....
> 
> Angie


Possums? wasn't it beavers?  Were you waxing one and shaving the other? I just can't keep all this straight.....


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Guys are so easy.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Possums? wasn't it beavers?  Were you waxing one and shaving the other? I just can't keep all this straight.....


Me neither.... Whoooo

Angie


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> I will not be receiving anymore spam from Constant Comment. I have handled them the same way I handled my delinquent accounts receivable. Constant Comment has had their address, phone #, fax # and email published in the San Francisco Gay/Lesbian/transgender news letter with an invitation to call and come by inorder to "meet and perhaps more." We are sensitive to your needs"


 
I do love the way you think

Merry xmas

Pete


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Possums? wasn't it beavers?  Were you waxing one and shaving the other? I just can't keep all this straight.....


 
A hairless Opossum is well, ugly. A hairless beaver is well, sought after like hidden treasure.....

/Paul


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

WRL said:


> And I think the original poster thought maybe someone had hacked into her account or she had some sort of virus. That was my take on it anyway.
> 
> WRL


If she has a virus I'm skipping on the whip cream.


----------



## WinchesterLabs (Oct 7, 2009)

lanse brown said:


> I will not be receiving anymore spam from Constant Comment. I have handled them the same way I handled my delinquent accounts receivable. Constant Comment has had their address, phone #, fax # and email published in the San Francisco Gay/Lesbian/transgender news letter with an invitation to call and come by inorder to "meet and perhaps more." We are sensitive to your needs"


Sorry for getting all worked up about it and ranting like that. It just looked to me like Tera was getting railroaded by a bunch of people who don't understand how things work. Which brings me to Lanse Brown. If you indeed signed up "Constant Comment" for a gay newsletter, then you've wasted your time on many levels. The email service we were referring to is "Constant Contact," but nevertheless that's not who sent the email everyone's talking about. A person or company has to pay Constant Contact for their service, but it is that person or company who is responsible for the email going out. On a side note, you have publicly admitted to fraudulently impersonating and/or representing a company for malicious purposes, which is a crime. Hopefully you were just blowing smoke as I suspect, because I suppose a huge corporation like Constant Contact would surely have a sizable team of lawyers who wouldn't take kindly to that sort of thing.

Now for some reason I feel like having some ice cream. Cheers.


----------

